

Ask HN: Do American startups hire developers from foreign countries? - cfontes

Hi, I am from Brazil, but I did travel a lot as tourist and know a few countries, but I miss some work experience outside, and Brazil is a little behind in the startup business my focus right now.<p>I would like to work in the US for a startup for a while( like 2 years, don't wanna live there, just some exp. ) to get some extra knowledge, I think I already have the resume for it, Java and learning some Rails.<p>But I can't see how... Because I can only get a work visa as if I find a Job, but Jobs only take resumes from people with working visas. so... the old egg and chicken thing.<p>What do you think are good resources ( monster ? linkedln ? ) to find a in a startup job there ?<p>and<p>What are the upsides and downsides of working in IT in the US ?<p>Thank you !
======
mdink
I would say that LinkedIn groups are a great way to find opportunities. Also
make sure your profile is completely up to date as recruiters are always
scanning for qualified developers.

Regarding the visa issue, that is a different story. I know next to nothing
about how to work around that, but I might look into contracting with
companies somehow first as your own business entity? (again only guessing...)

~~~
cfontes
I know some people that got jobs contacting companies directly thru linkedln.
But I think they are the exceptions.

But I guess that's my best shot !

Thanks for the reply.

